# Internet vom Erdgeschoss ins Obergeschoss



## ketoenoltautomerie (11. August 2014)

Hallo,



Ich habe mir hier im Forum einen Gaming-PC zusammenstellen lassen und die Teile gestern bestellt.


Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich in meinem Zimmer keinen LAN-Anschluss habe, aber trotzdem über LAN-Kabel Online spielen möchte.

Unser Router steht im Erdgeschoss und mein Zimmer ist im Obergeschoss. Mein Vater meint aber, es wäre damals eine Internetleitung nach oben verlegt worden. 
Wie kann ich nachprüfen, ob hier oben eine Leitung vorhanden ist?

Direkt vor meinem Zimmer befindet sich eine Dose, an die ein Telefon angeschlossen ist (TAE?). 
In meinem Zimmer habe ich ebenfalls eine Satellitendose mit drei Anschlüssen.


Wie bekomme ich daraus nun Internet-Verbindung per LAN-Kabel? Einen zweiten Router hätte ich übrigens noch da, falls das helfen sollte.



(WLAN und dLAN sind zum Spielen keine Alternativen für mich)

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## seekerm (11. August 2014)

Schau dir an, ob ein Kabel vom Router weg in dein Zimmer geht.
Weder über ein Coax noch über Telefonanschluß, falls es einer ist, bekommst du Verbindung zu eurem Router.
Sieht die Dose so aus -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Micman09 (11. August 2014)

Zur not gibt es auch noch eine möglichkeit das signal über die steckdosen zu leiten. Dazu wird aber so ein set benötigt (weiß grad nicht wie sich das nennt). Das steckst du neben dem router in die steckdose und schließt ein lan kabel vom router daran an. Und das zweite teil steckst du in deinem zimmer in die steckdose und daran ein lan kabel mit deinem pc verbinden. Schon hast du inet ohne ein kabel von unten nach oben zu legen.


----------



## ricoroci (11. August 2014)

Devolo hat viele solcher Sets im Sortiment


----------



## Micman09 (11. August 2014)

ricoroci schrieb:


> Devolo hat viele solcher Sets im Sortiment



Ja oder tp link

http://geizhals.at/de/tp-link-av200-nano-starter-kit-tl-pa2010p-a919073.html


----------



## seekerm (11. August 2014)

Micman09 schrieb:


> Zur not gibt es auch noch eine möglichkeit das signal über die steckdosen zu leiten. Dazu wird aber so ein set benötigt (weiß grad nicht wie sich das nennt). Das steckst du neben dem router in die steckdose und schließt ein lan kabel vom router daran an. Und das zweite teil steckst du in deinem zimmer in die steckdose und daran ein lan kabel mit deinem pc verbinden. Schon hast du inet ohne ein kabel von unten nach oben zu legen.


 Im Eingangspost ist diese Möglichkeit schon ausgeschloßen


----------



## Micman09 (11. August 2014)

seekerm schrieb:


> Im Eingangspost ist diese Möglichkeit schon ausgeschloßen



Na dann. Wände aufstemmen und "internetleitung" suchen.


----------



## ketoenoltautomerie (12. August 2014)

seekerm schrieb:


> Schau dir an, ob ein Kabel vom Router weg in dein Zimmer geht.
> Weder über ein Coax noch über Telefonanschluß, falls es einer ist, bekommst du Verbindung zu eurem Router.
> Sieht die Dose so aus ->
> 
> ...


 
Richtig, so eine Dose ist direkt vor meinem Zimmer.


Vom Router führt meines Wissens nach kein Kabel nach oben.

Mein Vater meinte übrigens noch, dass Leerrohre bei der Telefonleitung auf dem Weg von unten nach oben vorhanden seien. Die könnte man nutzen, um ein Kabel durchzuziehen, oder?


----------



## ketoenoltautomerie (13. August 2014)

push.


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (15. August 2014)

Dafür sind Leerrohre für gewöhnlich da!


----------



## xSunshin3x (15. August 2014)

Entweder die Leerrohre mit Verlegekabel füllen oder, falls das Telefon an der Telefondose nicht benötigt wird, die vorhandene Leitung als Netzwerkanschluss missbrauchen. Musst dafür aber Netzwerkdosen kaufen und das Kabel dort drauf auflegen.

Da das Telefonkabel allerdings keine bis nur schlechte Schirmung bietet, ist die Geschwindigkeit nicht so pralle und evtl. gibt's auch Störungen. Je nachdem was noch so in der Wand liegt (hauptsächlich Strom)


----------

